# A Modified Wire Sling for a 7 Year Old ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have had this sling for a while, don't remember who made it, it holds ammo in the clear grip. Turned the the sling around so the forks face forward, put on Gypsy ties and put on single tubed 2040's as he shoots light BB's or 1/4' steel under his grand dads supervision --- he always wears his shooting glasses BTW.

I have some other slings but they are pretty big and have wood frames .. this sling will suit him fine for now.

He also has a small natural that I gave him and he loves it ;- ) Nothing like starting 'um early under the watchful eye of grandpa ;- ) I'm sure he will love the camo taped grip and the fact that he can keep ammo in the grip --- to 7 year olds that kind of stuff is cool ;- )










wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's really cool of you @wll , my son turns 7 in June and he loves to shoot with dad. Like you said, start um' young!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s pretty cool of ya fella ! My grandpa taught me to pick locks lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Port boy said:


> That's pretty cool of ya fella ! My grandpa taught me to pick locks lol


LOL, LOL, LOL... I'm on the floor laughing :- )

wll


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

It is funny I remember mom shaking her head . I got a teachers brief case open for him in grade 4 the teacher was amazed I could pick it . Miss the old boy :-(


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Port boy said:


> It is funny I remember mom shaking her head . I got a teachers brief case open for him in grade 4 the teacher was amazed I could pick it . Miss the old boy :-(


Great story, I love it.

wll


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> That's pretty cool of ya fella ! My grandpa taught me to pick locks lol


Ha Ha! My GP taught me to work on cars, cuss, and drink the hard stuff! But I had an old uncle that taught me to fly fish, and laugh, and roll smokes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool of ya fella ! My grandpa taught me to pick locks lol
> ...


Isn't it great about he things we remember from our childhood.

wll


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Have to remember the good times eh boys haha . I am sure your grandson will have some stories to tell in the future


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent modification!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I loaded the handle with 5/16" steel .. I'll tell his grandad to tell the boy those are just for emergencies, in case he needs ammo to go hunting to feed grandma,grandma, dad and mom :- ) Gives the little one something to fantasize about. I know when I was a real young-in, I hunted all the time in Africa with my BB gun - no Lion, Buffalo or? was safe ;- )

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Memories. I'd crawl through the nastiest underbrush or muddy creeks up to the pond that was stacked with cattails. Those cattails where the enemies and I'd open em' up with my bbgun and then move to my slingshot if my bb's were running low. My GGrandfather survived WWI and WII and then as an Officer in the Korean War. It was because he was the meanest, toughest, funniest and smartest racist SOB to walk the earth. He had a LOT of names for my slingshot which usually rhymed with a racist remarked. My Mom would try to shush him down every time. My Dad was half Japanese and would be fuming on the way home after ever Sunday dinner as my Mom would try to console him with reminders that GGPa was half crocked on wine and Camel cigarettes with the filter bit off and spat out on the porch. At 75 years old Gramps could still do a one-armed pushup and pick a sewing needle off the floor with his lips. I think my Dad knew that GGPa could still kick his azz if it ever came down to it. Ahh, good times.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Memories. I'd crawl through the nastiest underbrush or muddy creeks up to the pond that was stacked with cattails. Those cattails where the enemies and I'd open em' up with my bbgun and then move to my slingshot if my bb's were running low. My GGrandfather survived WWI and WII and then as an Officer in the Korean War. It was because he was the meanest, toughest, funniest and smartest racist SOB to walk the earth. He had a LOT of names for my slingshot which usually rhymed with a racist remarked. My Mom would try to shush him down every time. My Dad was half Japanese and would be fuming on the way home after ever Sunday dinner as my Mom would try to console him with reminders that GGPa was half crocked on wine and Camel cigarettes with the filter bit off and spat out on the porch. At 75 years old Gramps could still do a one-armed pushup and pick a sewing needle off the floor with his lips. I think my Dad knew that GGPa could still kick his azz if it ever came down to it. Ahh, good times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Great story, OMG ;-)

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I pulled out a few more of my not to much modified F-16's and re-tied them up, will put 3/8" steel inside the handles and put them away for ?

I've been at work all day answering phones, dealing with all kinds of stuff by myself because of the Covid-91 situation.

Got all types of paper work ready for tomorrow for loan applications to try to keep us a float. Below are the three F 16's that I worked on, put on wrist lanyards, put a removable bent rubber tube in the hole so the steel bearings won't fall out. Put on Tex pouches, did a double constrictor knot on the tube/fork connection and super glued the wrapping so it can't come undone. Two of the slings have the original yellow tubes, the one in the middle has 5/6od x 1/16 wall Kent tubing as you can see .. a little bit easier to pull back then the factories tubes.

These are set up for a bug out situation, tubes are heavy so they should last, sling is tough as heck so is the pouch.

Can't let the young'n out do me ;- )










wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

wll said:


> I pulled out a few more of my not to much modified F-16's and re-tied them up, will put 3/8" steel inside the handles and put them away for ?
> 
> I've been at work all day answering phones, dealing with all kinds of stuff by myself because of the Covid-91 situation.
> 
> ...


I know it will be hard to believe but the Taxman doesn't want you to go out of business over this virus hardship. Keep fighting for you, your family, and your people too! The fighters will win, the passive will not. Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I pulled out a few more of my not to much modified F-16's and re-tied them up, will put 3/8" steel inside the handles and put them away for ?
> ...


Thanks buddy, I appreciate your comments.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well grandad had the boy in his back yard, and the kid was smacking 'em ... I think he is a better shot then I am ;-)

From the videos I saw he was having a blast. He is a very smart boy and catches on quick.

I think he was using 6mm airsoft BB's for his practice, his grandad always makes sure he wears his shooting glasses ;- )

wll


----------

